# Bramham Childrens School, Jan 11



## Angelus (Feb 7, 2011)

*History*


Bramham House Children’s Home, before it served the purpose of its title, was originally built as a family home in 1806. It ceased to be a family home when it was bought out by the West Riding County Council Children's Department in 1947, after settling the cost with the Ramsden family (the last residents) for £8000. 

Loads more at http://www.bramham.org.uk/bhouse.htm
Real good read

I enjoyed it here. Lots of stuff to see and well worth a visit

*Photos*



































































Enjoy


----------



## King Al (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice find Angelus, like the funky ceiling


----------



## Potter (Feb 8, 2011)

Looks kinda creepy in a cool way. 

Do I spy two radiograms?


----------



## nelly (Feb 8, 2011)

Nice shots, I like the illuminated sink and did you risk that flight of stairs???


----------



## DJ-Jamster (Feb 8, 2011)

Another building lost to mother nature ey?
Nice shots though


----------



## Angelus (Feb 8, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> Nice shots, I like the illuminated sink and did you risk that flight of stairs???



Stiars are fine lol


----------



## skyeangel (Apr 23, 2011)

Angelus said:


> Stiars are fine lol



at one point this was a lovely place as i lived in it with my siblings its a shame to see it looking this bad


----------



## dizzydebs (Apr 24, 2011)

skyeangel said:


> at one point this was a lovely place as i lived in it with my siblings its a shame to see it looking this bad




You must feel so sad seeing the state of the once beautiful building, I still see the beauty. Have u got any pics of as it was?


----------



## klempner69 (Apr 24, 2011)

Good stuff and I too love that ceiling.


----------



## ninjastyle (May 10, 2011)

man this place is getting more and more trashed. did you manage to find the boiler room? theres some cool stuff in there.


----------



## V70 (May 11, 2011)

Pretty trashed now but interesting all the same. Nice to hear from a former resident too. Sounds like this was one of the better kids homes with good memories for those who stayed there.


----------



## Senga (May 15, 2011)

I followed your link; quite a history to this place; and thanks - I always love knowing the background stories. 

Looks as it's been stripped, also; the article described wood-paneled walls, mahogany doors with brass fittings, etc.


----------



## Snips86x (May 15, 2011)

Nice image of the old sewing machine!


----------



## ninjastyle (May 15, 2011)

Senga said:


> I followed your link; quite a history to this place; and thanks - I always love knowing the background stories.
> 
> Looks as it's been stripped, also; the article described wood-paneled walls, mahogany doors with brass fittings, etc.


there was a big room with panel walls last time i went, think it was the one with the skylight and the coloured ceiling.


----------

